# Wyndham will change you to RCI from II unless you write them a letter



## northovr (Feb 5, 2014)

Just got a email letter  stating they are going to change my account to RCI from II.  I just wrote them a letter telling them I don't want to change.  Unless you write them the change will be automatic.  

Daniel


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Feb 5, 2014)

Where is your Wyndham ownership interest?

Cynthia T.


----------



## northovr (Feb 5, 2014)

a few years ago I bought some Governors Green points just for the II account and then added some points at Smoky Mountains. 

Daniel


----------



## hjtug (Feb 5, 2014)

Someone posted the same thing on the Wyndham Owners Forum on Jan. 25.  He is also a Governors Green owner as we are.  So far we have not seen such an email.  Perhaps I should go ahead and write a letter to them.  Is there a specific address?  Would you be interested in posting the text of the email they sent to you?


----------



## charlja (Mar 4, 2014)

I just got the letter too on email.  I have been with II for 15 years - am nervous about switching to RCI.  I believe there are better quality resorts with II...am I correct?

You said that someone already posted a thread about this but I cannot find it.  January 25th was the thread - where?

I know very little about RCI.  I own at Star Island in Kissimmee FL.  TIA.  Judy


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 4, 2014)

My Wyndham account is also with II. My first purchase was Star Island but I no longer own that contract. 
Will keep an eye out for a letter/email.


----------



## hjtug (Mar 4, 2014)

charlja said:


> You said that someone already posted a thread about this but I cannot find it.  January 25th was the thread - where?



Sorry for not being clear.  The post I was referring to on January 25th was on the Wyndham Owners Forum: http://forums.atozed.com/

We are used to II and it is unsettling to think about switching, especially after all the complaints we have heard about RCI over the years.  There are many threads comparing the two companies.  One big factor in a decision would be: into what location(s) are you interested in exchanging.  It is usually stated that RCI has many more locations while the average quality of II resorts is higher.

I am still unaware of having received anything.  Can you post the text of the email you received?  I asked that of northover who never responded.  Thanks.


----------



## northovr (Mar 5, 2014)

sorry
February 5, 2014

[Personal address redacted]

Re: 999084076


Dear Daniel J Northover,

As a CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus member, you have an opportunity to explore a variety of travel options, simply by using your CLUB WYNDHAM Plus points. One such value-added benefit is membership into a worldwide exchange company, providing access to thousands of vacation destinations all over the world!

Currently our records indicate your exchange company is Interval International (II). While in the past, we did not have the ability to change your worldwide exchange company, we are pleased to announce that has changed and we can offer you even more vacation options.

In an effort to further enhance the service we provide to our valued owners, as well as simplify our product offerings, CLUB WYNDHAM Plus has selected RCI as their exchange company. As a result, your membership with Interval International will automatically be transferred to RCI effective February 5, 2014.

With your RCI membership you will be able to:

·      Choose from more than 4,000 RCI affiliated resorts in approximately 100 countries around the world. RCI’s network of affiliated resorts is the largest in the world!

·      Have the ability to explore all of your vacation options on RCI’s website, accessed directly from your CLUB WYNDHAM account, where you can manage your account, research, and book your next vacation—all online!

·      Deposit the amount of points needed for your perfect vacation – starting with just a 10,000 point minimum. With RCI’s enhanced deposit capabilities, you no longer have to deposit points in weekly increments.

·      Enjoy RCI Nightly Stays, a  benefit that gives you greater flexibility and the convenience of booking just one night, a three-day weekend—or even a longer stay at select resorts! (this benefit is for members with PlusPartners)

·      Search for and hold your vacation prior to depositing your points, giving you additional flexibility to help plan before you confirm your vacation!

·      Deposit your expiring CLUB WYNDHAM points with RCI, and receive an additional two years to use them!


If you have an existing point deposit with Interval International (II) you will continue to have use of your Interval International (II) membership until your deposit is depleted.

You don’t need to do anything to receive your new RCI benefits! If you for some reason you do not wish to use RCI as your CLUB WYNDHAM Plus’ exchange company you must provide written confirmation to us at the address below that is postmarked no later than February 15, 2014.

Wyndham Vacation Ownership
Att: Club Management
6277 Sea Harbor Drive    
Orlando, FL  32821

If you have any questions about this change, please contact an Owner Care representative at 855-800-6749 Monday – Friday, 8 a.m. - 8 p.m.; Saturday and Sunday 9 a.m. - 6 p.m. (EST)

Please look for information from RCI to arrive shortly with more information on all the great benefits of being an RCI member. We are very excited to share this opportunity with you and hope to provide you with many vacations to come.

Sincerely,

CLUB WYNDHAM



6277 Sea Harbor Drive, Orlando, FL 32821

To unsubscribe, click here


----------



## charlja (Mar 5, 2014)

Unsettling to say the least.  

I guess I wonder about the validity of statements in the letter "Deposit the amount of points needed...just a 10,000 point minimum".  ???  What would you get with 10,000 points?

Also "Enjoy RCI nightly stays...greater flexibility and convenience of booking just one night, a three-day weekend - or even a longer stay at select resorts".  Would we as Club Wyndham owners have that option and is it ever available at any decent resorts?

I have booked Hawaii and Florida and Arizona Mariotts with II in the past, which I don't think back then were affiliated with RCI.  Those were good trades.  

Really leaning toward responding with a "thanks but no thanks" unless someone can convince me otherwise.

Thanks again for the link to Wyndham forums and for any further information to aid in our decision. 

Judy, WI


----------



## charlja (Mar 5, 2014)

My letter is the exact same as the one recently posted here, but dated March 3, 2014 and dealine by March 13, 2014.

Judy


----------



## charlja (Mar 5, 2014)

hjtug - I followed your link, but still cannot find that specific thread.  Which topic was the post under?  Or post a direct link to that thread please?

Thanks so much, Judy


----------



## charlja (Mar 5, 2014)

http://forums.atozed.com/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=16804&p=61545&hilit=letter#p61545

Found it!


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 5, 2014)

charlja said:


> http://forums.atozed.com/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=16804&p=61545&hilit=letter#p61545
> 
> Found it!



Just a hello to other Fairfield owners.


----------



## hjtug (Mar 6, 2014)

northovr said:


> sorry



Thanks a bunch.  Now I know exactly what to expect or might have missed.  I am inclined to call them tomorrow and perhaps write a preemptive letter.  I have been thinking that maybe as there are fewer Wyndham/II traders that Wyndham deposits might increase in value in II.  However, it is hard for me to envision how trading would work as the number of us approaches zero.


----------



## hjtug (Mar 6, 2014)

charlja said:


> http://forums.atozed.com/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=16804&p=61545&hilit=letter#p61545
> 
> Found it!



Glad you found it.  I just saw your post there.  Sorry I didn't think to post the link.


----------



## hjtug (Mar 6, 2014)

*If we decline now can we switch later?*

I called the number provided in northovr's email from Wyndham.  The call went directly to a representative who was very aware of the emails being sent out.  I asked him a question that has come to me: If we decline the switch to RCI now, will we be able to switch at a later date?  I stressed to him our unhappiness with time available to research RCI and he seemed to understand.   He did not know the answer and put me on hold while he tried to get it.  He was unable to contact the folks he needed and promised to get back to me.  I will post his response here when I receive it.

He also suggested sending a letter declining the switch by certified mail.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 6, 2014)

First off your thread title is back wards.  It says you will be changed from RCI to II then upon reading it's the opposite.

Next, I really don't know how Club Wyndham Plus works but I do know that if a resort changes it's affiliation from II to RCI you may not have the option to trade with II if the resort won't cooperate.

Don't forget that Wyndham owns RCI and if they can force you to that system they will do so.  I've stated it before, W doesn't care about the owners they only care about making as much money as they can as fast as they can.


----------



## hjtug (Mar 6, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> I really don't know how Club Wyndham Plus works but I do know that if a resort changes it's affiliation from II to RCI you may not have the option to trade with II if the resort won't cooperate.



The representative that I talked to said that Wyndham has agreements with II to which Wyndham must adhere.  



csxjohn said:


> Don't forget that Wyndham owns RCI and if they can force you to that system they will do so.  I've stated it before, W doesn't care about the owners they only care about making as much money as they can as fast as they can.



I agree completely.  We remember well the benefits that we purchased and thought were permanent being taken away from us with only very short notice in order to increase Wyndham's income.  It would seem that if Wyndham could do so it would announce a switch of all II traders to RCI immediately and be done with it.  I suspect there is a reason why they can't do this.  Why even bother with offering owners the possibility of opting out of the switch?


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 6, 2014)

charlja said:


> Unsettling to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I wonder about the validity of statements in the letter "Deposit the amount of points needed...just a 10,000 point minimum".  ???  What would you get with 10,000 points?




It's not really about getting a unit for 10k... That might buy a single night, and in most cases not even that. 

The low minimum simply provides more flexibility to extend the life of expiring Wyndham points. The minimum used to be 28k, so if you had 27,900 unused or cancelled Wyndham points that were about to expire, you'd have no way of making use of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjtug (Mar 14, 2014)

*re: my qustion about switching from Wyndham/II to Wyndham/RCI*

After more than a week I received a reply, from the Wyndham rep, to my question mentioned in my above post of 6 March.  The question concerned those of us who are offered the opportunity to change from II to RCI: If we decline the change at this time will we be able to switch to RCI at a later date?  The rep had said that he would have to check with his bosses.  Today he apologized but said that his bosses passed the question up the line and it is now in the hands of Club Wyndam management.  He is hoping for an answer shortly.

He also said that they have put a notation in our account that the 10-day deadline for making a decision on keeping II would not apply to us until we receive an answer to our question.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 14, 2014)

I would KEEP the II account at all costs.

Buy an RCI week at a resort YOU will use and just use that account.

Or buy another Wyndham contract and title it slightly differently - say a different street address and town. That would be your RCI account - say good for DVC exchanges.


----------



## hjtug (Apr 8, 2014)

hjtug said:


> After more than a week I received a reply, from the Wyndham rep, to my question mentioned in my above post of 6 March.  The question concerned those of us who are offered the opportunity to change from II to RCI: If we decline the change at this time will we be able to switch to RCI at a later date?  The rep had said that he would have to check with his bosses.  Today he apologized but said that his bosses passed the question up the line and it is now in the hands of Club Wyndam management.  He is hoping for an answer shortly.



Three more weeks have passed and I have heard nothing from the rep.  I tried a few times to reach him by phone without success.  Today I let another rep try to help.  After a few minutes of hold time she said that the answer to the question is that after the current opportunity to change to RCI there will be no further opportunities.  I have a difficult time believing this answer.  I am sure if some of us make a decision to stick with II it would still be in Wyndham's interest for us to change to RCI some time in the future.  Unless there is a reason that such a future change would not be possible I suspect that Wyndham will encourage such future changes to RCI.  I suspect that Wyndham would not like the word to get out now that future changes would be possible.  Such a statement would take the pressure off of us to make a decision now and perhaps lead to more of us sticking with II for now.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 29, 2014)

I still have not heard anything about a switch. I am traveling but need to call Wyn when I get home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjtug (Apr 29, 2014)

GrayFal said:


> I still have not heard anything about a switch. I am traveling but need to call Wyn when I get home.



I, too, have not received an email from Wyndham.  Shortly after my post of Apr. 8 I sent a preemptive letter to Wyndham telling them that I wish to stay with II.  I have heard nothing since. 

northovr, charlja:  If you don't mind sharing your decisions - Have you decided to let the change stand or notified Wyndham of your desire to stay with II?

Are there any other Wyndham/II traders lurking out there who would like to share your experience and/or thoughts on this matter?


----------



## charlja (May 7, 2014)

I have been so happy with II and have heard about the rotten trade practices of RCI, so I sent a letter to Wyndham, certified mail.  They responded by sending me an RCI video about a week later...so I called Wyndham member care.  They assured me that they had received my letter and that I could remain with II, which made me happy.  They stated that the RCI video must have came in error.

II has more quality resorts in my opinion, the Sheratons and Marriotts.

Best of luck to all.


----------



## hjtug (Jun 3, 2014)

hjtug said:


> I, too, have not received an email from Wyndham.  Shortly after my post of Apr. 8 I sent a preemptive letter to Wyndham telling them that I wish to stay with II.  I have heard nothing since.



In spite of my preemptive letter, today I received the email informing me that I have been switched to RCI, effective today, and that I should send a letter if I wished to stay with II.  In a phone conversation a Wyndham rep tried to reassure me that, if I sent the previous letter, I would not be switched.  However, I will send another letter just to be sure.


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 7, 2014)

I received an interesting letter today…

From Pat Taylor Membership Marketing , Interval International….


"You may have received a letter from Wyndham Vacation Ownership informing you that they have selected RCI as their exchange company and as a result, your membership with II will be automatically transferred to RCI

*However, we want to assure you that you still have the right to retain your membership in II.* (their emphasis)"

just return the attached form….blah blah blah

"*Wyndham Vacation Ownership will remit the yearly membership fee included in your annual Club Fees directly to II*


As a thank you for renewing your membership with II, you'll get a Resort Accommodation Cert every time you receive a confirmed exchange using your Club Wyndham Membership. This will continue until December 31, 2017."

(price is from $249-$449 depending on unit size - can reserve from one year out to 24 hours out and you can get a guest cert for this resie)


I am staying with II - and I NEVER got the letter from Wyndham telling me they were going to switch me to RCI.


----------



## Don40 (Jul 7, 2014)

I just sent the letter back to Wyndham.  I have both II and RCI Wyndham account.  Note 2 separate contracts.  I personally trade 5 to 1 with II to RCI. Better resorts Hyatt for the Keys, Marriott for Ft. lauderdale, West Palm.

RCI for Europe, seems,they have more resorts over there.

Just my personal opinion.
Don


----------



## mollydog (Aug 19, 2014)

*Got my letter via email today*

I'm sending in a letter to Wyndham to protest the change. I'm also cc'ing Interval and am calling them.

To those who sent in a letter: Were you successful in keeping your II membership?


----------



## lisa1001 (Aug 19, 2014)

My account was not changed and I received nothing from Wyndham stating that I would be switched.

How was it decided as to which accounts to switch or not switched?


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 19, 2014)

mollydog said:


> I'm sending in a letter to Wyndham to protest the change. I'm also cc'ing Interval and am calling them.
> 
> To those who sent in a letter: Were you successful in keeping your II membership?



Yes, everyone has been successful as long as they sent back the letter stating they want to stay with II.
Keep a copy of the letter as proof you did this.
And definitely call II and tell them you want to stay with them and to please not this and the date you called on your account.


----------



## hjtug (Aug 19, 2014)

lisa1001 said:


> My account was not changed and I received nothing from Wyndham stating that I would be switched.
> 
> How was it decided as to which accounts to switch or not switched?



I am sure Wyndham would like to switch all II accounts.  They seem to be spreading out the sending of the letters.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 21, 2014)

*If you did not return the letter?*

My friends who own W were having a lot of personal issues when the letter came and did not act on it.

Now that things have settled down they are very upset that they are now with RCI and not II.

What recourse do they have if any?

It seems strange to me that W can just turn around and force this change on people.

Thanks for any help you can give them.


----------



## hjtug (Aug 21, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Now that things have settled down they are very upset that they are now with RCI and not II.
> 
> What recourse do they have if any?



They could call Wyndham and complain about the short notice as well as the method Wyndham chose to do this.  They could refer to the other issues they had at the time.  They could also call II which is not happy about losing Wyndham accounts and perhaps can help.  II even has a form for Wyndham owners where you can request that you keep your II account and send it back to II who will then deal with Wyndham.  See GrayFal's post of July 7 above.  Perhaps that could work even if that form is sent to II after Wydham's deadline.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 21, 2014)

hjtug said:


> They could call Wyndham and complain about the short notice as well as the method Wyndham chose to do this.  They could refer to the other issues they had at the time.  They could also call II which is not happy about losing Wyndham accounts and perhaps can help.  II even has a form for Wyndham owners where you can request that you keep your II account and send it back to II who will then deal with Wyndham.  See GrayFal's post of July 7 above.  Perhaps that could work even if that form is sent to II after Wydham's deadline.



Thank you, I'm going to suggest they call II and see if they'll help and what they suggest.


----------



## hjtug (Aug 21, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Thank you, I'm going to suggest they call II and see if they'll help and what they suggest.



Note that the letter and form that GrayFal received came from Pat Taylor of II Membership Marketing.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 21, 2014)

hjtug said:


> Note that the letter and form that GrayFal received came from Pat Taylor of II Membership Marketing.



That is who I suggest you contact....call the Wyndham II desk.
877-475-3626


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank you both again.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 5, 2014)

northovr said:


> Just got a email letter  stating they are going to change my account to RCI from II.  I just wrote them a letter telling them I don't want to change.  Unless you write them the change will be automatic.
> 
> Daniel



This thread was started February 4, 2014.
It is now September and I JUST got my email...

*September 4, 2014*


Re: xxxxxxxxx


Dear GrayFal,

As a CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus member, you have an opportunity to explore a variety of travel options, simply by using your CLUB WYNDHAM Plus points. One such value-added benefit is membership into a worldwide exchange company, providing access to thousands of vacation destinations all over the world!

Currently our records indicate your exchange company is Interval International (II). While in the past, we did not have the ability to change your worldwide exchange company, we are pleased to announce that has changed and we can offer you even more vacation options.

In an effort to further enhance the service we provide to our valued owners, as well as simplify our product offerings, CLUB WYNDHAM Plus has selected RCI as their exchange company. *As a result, your membership with Interval International will automatically be transferred to RCI effective September 4, 2014.*

blah blah blah

If you have an existing point deposit with Interval International (II) you will continue to have use of your Interval International (II) membership until your deposit is depleted.

You don’t need to do anything to receive your new RCI benefits! If for some reason you do not wish to use RCI as your CLUB WYNDHAM Plus’ exchange company you must provide written confirmation to us at the address below that is* postmarked no later than September 14, 2014.*

Wyndham Vacation Ownership
Att: Club Management
6277 Sea Harbor Drive    
Orlando, FL  32821

If you have any questions about this change, please contact an Owner Care representative at 855-800-6749 Monday – Friday, 8 a.m. - 8 p.m.; Saturday and Sunday 9 a.m. - 6 p.m. (EST)


Gee WYN, thanks for the notice!
Annoying that I have to spend the time and money to mail a letter and they just get to email me


----------



## Bucky (Sep 6, 2014)

Got mine yesterday and immediately fired off a letter telling them I was staying with II.


----------



## hjtug (Sep 6, 2014)

GrayFal said:


> This thread was started February 4, 2014.
> It is now September and I JUST got my email...



Apparently the form you received from and returned to II didn't work?


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 18, 2014)

*As promised, I received an AC for an exchange I made with II*

Studio $249, 1,2,3 BR 299,349,399

Has a grid, can place a request if more then 60 days out.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 18, 2014)

hjtug said:


> Apparently the form you received from and returned to II didn't work?


Two separate companies, who obviously have two separate agendas. 
I am happy with the results


----------



## A.Win (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi,
I own W with an RCI account. Since I am thinking about buying another W resale contract, would it be possible to get II access for free with the new contract?

If so, I guess it will be difficult for me to find a seller that has II and not RCI. This info isn't normally advertised in the ads.

Also, while W is letting you stay with II for now, do you think they can force you to move to RCI in the future?


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 18, 2014)

At one time there were specific Wyndham properties that were II only.  That changed several years ago.  When that changed anyone purchasing those resorts as a new resale would be set up in rci only from that time on. So there is no option for new purchases to get a Wyndham II account.


----------



## hjtug (Sep 19, 2014)

A.Win said:


> Hi,
> Also, while W is letting you stay with II for now, do you think they can force you to move to RCI in the future?



I believe that if Wyndham could have forced us into II they would have done so.  There must be a reason why they couldn't do that.  As it is, it seems that they did things in a way that would assure that the maximum number of us would be switched to RCI.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 19, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> At one time there were specific Wyndham properties that were II only.  That changed several years ago.  When that changed anyone purchasing those resorts as a new resale would be set up in rci only from that time on. So there is no option for new purchases to get a Wyndham II account.



That is correct. All resales now go to RCI for exchanges.


----------

